# leisure battery talbot autoquest



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi all
Having Just returned from a great week in Norfolk (please remember that we are very new to this) our leisure battery has gone flat although we were on hook up all week. Question.
When the van is running what position should the switch be on the electric panel (Elddis) to charge the battery, neutral, or leisure? We drove home with the switch on engine due to a mistake but would this have not charged the leisure battery as well.
I have been informed that I do not have a trickle charge from the hook up.  
Apart from this minor hiccup we had a great week, caught loads of fish, and the beer was great also got loads of waves and smiles as we passed other motor homers which was smashing.  
Cheers Tanky


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Tanky,

All manufactureres have their own arrangements for charging and even they change their minds over time.

The only sure way to find out is to connect a voltmeter across your battery. When charging the voltage should rise to a little over 14V. Try it with/without engine running and on/off hook up with your battery switch in different positions to work it out.

Trevor


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

*help*

Hi again
I need your help once again with the leisure battery.Thanks for your advice yesterday Trevorf, but I have not yet been able to test which switch to use when on the move to charge the battery, but I went out today and bought a battery charger. When I connected it the reading was that the battery was full. I reconnected it to the van switched to caravan and the light read normal. I then switched a light on and it immediately went to red? I then disconnected the battery again and repeated the process just in case I had a loose connection, the same thing happened again. Checked with the charger again and it read full Please help.  
Cheers TANKY


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Tanky,

With the charger connected your control panel meter will read full as it is reading the output from the charger not the battery.

If you live anywhere near Cheshire PM me and you can bring the van to my place where I will check it out for you.

Trevor


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi trev 
Many thanks for the offer but I live quite away away in Yorkshire.Maybe a bit of confusion here,I took the battery out of the van to test its charge, and found it was ok .I then put it back in the van. I then switched to caravan, the light went to normal.I then switched a light on and the light switched to low(red) then off.
any ideas  
cheers Tanky.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Leisure Battery*

Greetings, 
How did you test the battery?, sounds to me like it might have a soft cell. This would read ok on a voltmeter but quickly go down when it s asked to do any "work".

All cells should have similar fluid level and gas at the same rate at about the same time when you charged it form the mains charger. We wont get into hydrometers but all cells should be similar

If its easy to get the battery out again then check the voltage then connect something like a headlamp bulb across it and you will possible se the volatge drop away.

See how you get on,

Mike


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi

Could be a duff battery. They tend to only show up problems under load ie when you switch the light on. How are you testing the battery charge? Have you left it on charge out of the van for a few hours?

Trevor

p.s. Yorkshireman myself born in Baildon just north of Bradford.

edit - Mike beat me to it :!:


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi all thanks again. I am testing the battery charge on the charger that I bought yesterdday. I have left it on trickle charge over night so I will see how it goes and if still not working right take it to a garage and have it tested right.
Born a Loiner (up the Rhino's):lol: .live in Otley  work in Bradford


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi all 
Just had the battery checked and it is ok and it doe’s not fail under pressure, so I am now at a loss  . Could it be a bad earth?
Cheers Tanky


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Tanky

Sounds like you need the wiring on your van checking out properly. Something must be loading it down. Needs checking with in line ammeter but best left to someone who knows how.

Trevor


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Cheers trevorf, getting it looked at tomorrow night and my LPG system on saturday as the tank is only taking in 22ltr.What really is getting up my nose is that I bought of a main dealer for peace of mind this january and since then I have had it into my mates garage at least half a dozen times,exghaust manifold,steering wheel cockeyed, power steering belt, exghaust blowing, indicator switch not returning.I would not mind but it came with a full MOT. Anyway our lass says that I would moan that the knot was to tight if they were hanging me. I will keep you informed.
cheers Tanky


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Who was the main dealer?


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

will I get into trouble if I snitch


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

No, but you maybe doing a fellow motorhomer a favour...Who knows?

Publish and be damned :wink:


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

It was oaktree at mansfield.I could write a book but it would bore you.


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi again
I recharged the battery last night on trickle and every thing seems to be okay this evening when I tested it in the van so fingers crossed it may be okay. I am going to find out if it is charging when on the move and the correct switch to have it on tomorrow .Will it cost me mega bucks to have a trickle charge fitted whilst hooked up or is there an easier/cheaper way to do it?
Once again thanks for your help and support
Tanky.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Tanky

I would think you van already has a charger/12V power unit built in for use on hook up. If not you can buy a good one like a CTEK or Sterling auto charger for about £50 to £100 depending on model.

Trevor


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Aah...the great Oaktree Motorhomes strike again....it might be something to do with their complete lack of PDI. I speak with (bitter) experience....


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

My old ex rusty Express had a similar fault on the leisure battery. I changed the wiring to it for thicker cable and discovered that the fuse had corroded due to years of water ingress. It connected when it felt like but usually didn't feel like it.


----------

